# Custom painted my original Xbox



## legofan623 (Oct 7, 2018)

Wanted to see how this would look, and it turned out pretty cool!


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 8, 2018)

I must say, looks pretty need, keeping it quite basic yet making it original.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice, what did you use?


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 8, 2018)

Kinda simple, but that's okay. Better than a lot of the gaudy decorations I see on some consoles that make me want to facepalm.


----------



## legofan623 (Oct 10, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Nice, what did you use?


Just spraypaint and some blue tape


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 14, 2018)

That looks really nice, makes it stand out from the standard model.


----------



## asnka (Oct 14, 2018)

looks dope!

U can paint the jewel too..
remove it with a hair dryer and screwdriver...
use 100 grit wet sandpaper
then 200 grit...then toothpaste..
don't use super glue to reattach it...


----------



## PalomPorom (Oct 14, 2018)

That looks cool as hell. Simple yet badass looking

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## seniorcelica (Oct 16, 2018)

nice ive done a few myself love the lines that are on it.  gives options


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Oct 16, 2018)

seniorcelica said:


> nice ive done a few myself love the lines that are on it.  gives options


Wow... Im speechless how did you get that one so glossy?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## seniorcelica (Oct 16, 2018)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Wow... Im speechless how did you get that one so glossy?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


 automotive paint. i work in a bodyshop as a painter


----------



## wiewiec (Oct 31, 2018)

seniorcelica said:


> nice ive done a few myself love the lines that are on it.  gives options



I'd love to have one of this ;-) Nicely done!


----------

